# Vomit Smell



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi all. 

Just before Christmas my son threw up in his girlfriends car after a night on pop. They tried to clean it as best they could but there is still a strong smell of sick in the car. Even with an air freshener it now just smells of strawberry sick. I've offered to have a look and it turns out now to be tomorrow morning.

They say that there is no visible evidence of the vomit, so I'm not really sure what to do. He did it over the inside of the passenger door, suffice to say it went all around that area. 

I haven't got time to hit the shops before she brings it around tomorrow morning. I do have AG Interior Cleaner, Stardrops and Flash with Fabreeze. My plan is to basically go all over with a moderately strong APC mix with a stiff brush, sponge and cloth. Any other tips? I've read that bicarbonate of soda may help and I have plenty of that, but not sure how to use on the inside of a car.

Thanks.


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

This works well in these situations









Then if it's all' still too much top with these for instant odour removal









This is one of my worse nightmares in a car...I've always said, if your going to sick, be sick out the window, that jet washes right off. The interior that really doesn't.

My girlfriend sicked in her favourite handbag once in the car when she felt a little queasy as we were in traffic. A new handbag later but still cheaper than a new interior.

Short term, something strong cleaner wise...
Long term valet pro does a nice Oder eating cleaner, or failing that Oder bomb it.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

If give Valetpro Enzyme Eater a whirl - it does not mask the smell, it attacks the enzymes creating the smell.


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

My young son had a bug a few weeks ago, threw up over our carpet in living room multiple times, the place stank of vomit, after cleaning it I used KochChemie Fresh Up over the coarse of a few days and it did the trick, it’s an odour eliminator and did work after multiple applications!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

If possible take the door card off, and get the seat out, lift the carpet if you can (take the door strip off) lift the carpet and check underneath it. 
Don’t use febreze, it s horrible greasy stuff. 
If proper clean you will see the smell stays away, don’t mask it, it makes it worse.
Supermarket or pet shops sell some cleaners for animal “accidents “ and they are enzyme based, works well.

Leave bicarbonate soda in a dish (plastic container or so) and it will absorb the smell ( but cleanliness is the answer to remove the smell)


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

You need a product that can kill living enzymes, there are a few products available such as Autosmart Brisk but since you need a product tomorrow, your local ASDA should stock Rug Doctor products. On the 1001 website they recommend the Spot Troubleshooter spot or Ultra product: https://1001carpetcare.co.uk/index.php/vomit
available from Sainbsury's, Wilkinsons etc: https://1001carpetcare.co.uk/index.php/stockists#troubleshooter-ultra

For urine and excrement they recommend the pet stain remover product, available from B&Q and Savers: https://1001carpetcare.co.uk/index.php/stockists#pet-stain-remover

Good luck!


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Another one to add to the list, works well according to a family member that has toddlers: http://www.lakeland.co.uk/AllProduc...%20Out%20Deodorising%20Fabric%20Spray%20500ml


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

I've been to eleven-e-rife for my holidays.......this is what the dogs did to mine










And yes that is sh*t that she'd eaten in the park and then throw up down the side of my car 

Was in the same predicament as you. I tried the air fresher, like you said rubbish, did the apc and stuff brush and didn't do much. Lifted seats up etc but still smelt.

Went with vanish foam that you spray on, rub in with a brush then leave to dry and hoover up. Worked quite well and made 90% of the smell go.

Unfortunately it's just so cold it takes a while to dry. I got the wife's hairdryer on it.

Come spring/summer I'm goin to blitz it again and should be ok. On a plus nite even radiative isotopes have a half life so the smell won't last forever! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuarth (Jul 30, 2017)

*Bicarb*

Bicarbonate of soda for any carpets & fabrics works well. Liberally sprinkle on, work into the fabric/carpet, leave for a couple of hours, overnight would be preferable & then vacuum off. I've no idea of the chemistry behind it but it really works.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Cheers guys. I haven't time to buy anything, but I do have some vanish carpet mousse. I'll try that and then do the bi-carb trick, though I might make a paste out of it to wipe down as well (vomit is acidic, so I suppose it makes sense to use an alkali).


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

pxr5 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Just before Christmas my son threw up in his girlfriends car after a night on pop. They tried to clean it as best they could but there is still a strong smell of sick in the car. Even with an air freshener it now just smells of strawberry sick. I've offered to have a look and it turns out now to be tomorrow morning.
> 
> ...


Just had a flashback to post 8 in this thread


Been there, bought the T shirt. Good Luck pxr5


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Well I gave it my best shot. She told me there was no sick on the carpet, so that's one thing at least. No, it all went over the passenger door. I cleaned it as best I could with a bicarb solution, using various cloths and a small detailing brush to get in all the nooks and crannies. I then gave it a good going over with vanish, then Flash APC with fabreze. It's a lot better, but still a faint odour remains. The only answer is to take the door card off and get in behind - I imagine some has got into fairly inaccessible places. Oh well, I managed to do the rest of the car at least and I'll give it another go another time. But boy it was cold yesterday; and I managed to do my son's car afterwards too.


----------



## DanielRM (Jan 11, 2017)

After cleaning the spot with the best detailing products try this:
Either Ona Spray to apply on the area or Ona Gel open inside the car overnight.


----------



## vtrjames (Dec 30, 2010)

A few years ago when my wife was sick in the car I used Autoglym Active Stain Remover (this https://www.amazon.co.uk/AutoGlym-Complete-Stain-Scuff-Kit-x/dp/B001MPUFF2) along with Autoglym Odour Eliminator. I'm not sure if you can get active stain remover anymore but if you can I found it worked very well and there was no sick smell afterwards.

James


----------

